
Record screen and take screenshot in modern desktop browsers without plugins - bewisse
https://record.bewisse.com/
======
lioeters
Looks useful (apparently written in Vue + Nuxt), and I appreciate the privacy
section, being open about how things work (WebRTC, recordings stored locally),
what is collected or not.

But in recent years I've become allergic to anything Google, so I don't feel
comfortable giving the app permissions to my screens. Just honest feedback..

~~~
bewisse
Thank you for your honest feedbacks!

------
terrycody
thank you! this looks promising and should be useful in some cases! Good tool!

